# CPU & PCH Temperature



## vollbio (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

habe ein Lian Li PC-Q07 m-itx Gehäuse mit i3-540 und dort im Windows-Betrieb ca. 34°c CPU Temperatur. Die PCH Temperatur liegt bei 50°c.

Ist das in Ordnung? Bis wieviel °c darf das sein? Und was sagt die PCH Temperatur eigentlich aus?

Ist sowieso nur ein Office/Internet/Filme schauen PC, von daher wird er nicht durch Spiele belastet.


----------



## Wired (21. Januar 2011)

PCGH gibt Temperaturen eigentlich nur von Benchmarks mit Prime an, das sind dann natürlich die max Temps die in Games nicht erreicht werden und erst recht niemals in nem "HT PC".


----------



## vollbio (21. Januar 2011)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort. Aber ich meine wirklich die "PCH" Temperatur, das ist so beim Mainboard angegeben.

Hier ungefähr bei 13 Sekunden: YouTube - GIGABYTE H55N-USB3 BIOS.wmv

Die Temperaetur liegt übrigens fast konstant bei 49/50°C


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Januar 2011)

PCH = ehemalige Southbridge

 Völlig in Ordnung, das hält der Chip locker aus.


----------

